# Wrapped in Kindness



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

and this is how it all started: 


The story of how this began is remarkable and the journey exciting.

It all began in July of 2003 when we lost our 9.5 year old male chocolate lab to spinal cancer. Then in November of 2003 we lost his “sister” Maddie, a 13.5 yr old lab to stomach cancer.

It’s very hard losing anyone you love – human or pet.

On the 1st anniversary of Sammy’s death I was looking on the Internet for a place I could post a tribute to Sammy and Maddie (see the link at "About Us" to read my tribute) and somehow ended up at IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets.

It was there I read the story of Shadow – a 3 yr old Golden Retriever who had been diagnosed with lymphoma and his family’s struggle to raise the funds necessary for his treatment. 

In that moment my life was changed – I wanted to help – not just by writing a check but by making a difference – At that time I wasn’t quite certain what that would be – but I realized it was something I needed to do.

I’m not known to my friends as a crafty person – I hadn’t picked up knitting needles since I was in college – but somehow – through a chain of events I began knitting scarves – not sure if I could even do anything with them to help Shadow and others like him. Little did I know my life was about to change - forever.

My first scarf wasn't even complete before someone had offered to buy it - a total stranger who sat next to me on a flight from Omaha, NE to Virginia. From there things began to snowball - offers from friends/business owners who wanted to display my scarves in their places of business - knowing they would never make a penny from the sale of any scarf or wrap - the money didn't seem to matter - they just wanted to help.

The owners of String of Purls in Omaha, Nebraska and Hunt Country Yarns in Middleburg, VA who worked with me so that I could purchase the raw materials at a discount. The women who have shown up at my home bringing baskets of yarn "they had sitting in a closet but hoped i could use".

The strangers I meet - some of whom have become my good friends - sometimes it is simple words of encouragement or support and sometimes it was wanting to learn how to knit so that they could help too. It doesn't matter what it was - it made a difference to me.

And the people who encourage and motivate me by purchasing my scarves -- Every time one sells it is like Christmas as I know that it will make a difference in many others lives - strangers helping strangers. 

Wrapped in Kindness has restored my faith in mankind - it has shown me that one person can make a difference - that a few can help many. Most importantly it has taught me that in the darkest of moments, when all that seems to exist is despair and broken dreams, something else exists too - hope, promise and maybe, if you're lucky, another tomorrow filled with joy and love.

At the end of the day I am just a person wanting to help change the life of another - in large part in tribute to those I loved, who i could not help. I am always in need of support and in whatever form it comes, it all helps make dreams and wishes come true for more families across the US.

So now you know how “Wrapped In Kindness” was born – created – founded.

I am so proud to be able to share with you that in the fourth (4th) quarter of 2004 Wrapped In Kindness raised more than $9,000 for charity. In 2005 the total exceeded $25,000 and by the end of 2006 total funds raised and donated since inception totaled close to $80,000. The money has been donated to a variety of organizations including:

IMOM.org
Panhandle Action for Animals
Middleburg Humane Foundation
Labrador Retriever Rescue
University of Illinois Veterinary Teaching Hospital
The Trustees of the University of PA Ryan Animal Hospital
Noah's Wish

Thank you,

Kate Bland


----------

